# Upgrading from dot matrix radio to Touch Screen



## supawiz6991 (May 12, 2018)

Hi Everyone!

Bought a 2012 Chevy Cruze LS back in December. I want to upgrade the Dot Matrix screen to the full touch screen. I've seen a few posts here where people have put the touch screen from the 2013 cruse into their 2012. I'm looking to upgrade to the touch screen found in the 2012 Cruze LT.

Does this require the same amount of re-wiring described in the posts about upgrading to the 2013 Cruze touch screen? Is there anything that makes the 2013 version better that the 2012?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

They are basically the same.


----------



## supawiz6991 (May 12, 2018)

Has anyone put together a good step by step how to on how to accomplish this?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

As far as wiring goes, all of Gen1 (2011 - first half of 2016) uses the same wiring. Later "silver boxes" have more features. 

But ultimately, you'll need to replace screen, radio, and the button panel and well and dealing with the wiring.


----------

